

Show HN: Review Mailer, track your iOS App Store reviews - adj
http://www.reviewmailer.com/

======
dshfakhj
I don't get it, doesn't apple email you reviews?

~~~
adj
No, you need to check either log into your iTunes Connect account and manually
check the reviews for each country.

Review Mailer does all the leg work for you and also translates the reviews
into English (more languages will be added if there is demand).

------
pcd
Nice job guys. I will check it out

